# Looking for a vape, R800 budget



## connor69 (31/5/17)

Hey

I want to buy my first proper mod (not a little pen) and I have R800 in total. 

I'm looking for a regulated mod + tank(cheap, rdta if possible) + battery.

Is the budget unreasonable?
I am new and don't want to spend too much, just in case I'm unhappy with it.

Any suggestions will be extremely helpful.

Also, is there a thread for vapeshops in the Western cape?
If not, please let me know of some to check out

Thanks
Connor


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/17)

connor69 said:


> Hey
> 
> I want to buy my first proper mod (not a little pen) and I have R800 in total.
> 
> ...



Hi bud and welcome.
Your best option for R800 is gonna be a kit form mod.

Something like:
Smok AL85 kit
Eleaf Pico kit
Vaporresso tarot nano kit

Personally out of those 3 i would get the AL85 as you fit up to a 25mm atty without overhang.
This mod in kit form comes with the tfv8 baby tank which is a nice startup tank and a rba is available for this tank.

You will however still need to buy a battery as it is not included.
Price for AL85 kit- R800-R900
Battery-R160-R200

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud and welcome.
> Your best option for R800 is gonna be a kit form mod.
> 
> Something like:
> ...



Agree with this or you could look at the Pico 25. I got one yesterday and I must say it is rather nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## connor69 (2/6/17)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## kev mac (2/6/17)

connor69 said:


> Hey
> 
> I want to buy my first proper mod (not a little pen) and I have R800 in total.
> 
> ...


I think you could do this if you buy via Fast tech etc.Buying at your B+M will test your budget.Just saying.


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/17)

Look at the Eleaf QC 200w mod. Mate bought one and loves it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/6/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Agree with this or you could look at the Pico 25. I got one yesterday and I must say it is rather nice.


yo man where did you get that pico from?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/6/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> yo man where did you get that pico from?


From Dragon Vapes

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

